#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: US-Onkologen entdecken Naturheilkunde: Studienergebnisse zu Ginseng, Leinsam >

## aerzteblatt.de

Chicago ? Die Einnahme von Ginseng verbesserte in einer randomisierten kontrollierten Studie die bei Krebspatienten häufige Abgeschlagenheit (Fatigue). Eine andere randomisierte Studie deutet an, dass Leinsamen möglicherweise das Wachstum des ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

